# Refilling the pressurized CO2 bottle



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I heard that CO2 obtained from an industrial area (welding workshops, etc) might have different constituents and not be used to fertilize the aquatic plants. Instead, CO2 used by bakeries is much more suitable for plant fertilizing. Do you have any idea that it is true? If you don't have an aquarium shop around you from which you can pick the convenient type of CO2 easily (like me), where do you prefer obtaining refill for your CO2 bottles from? (I know that the local markets' supply might differ country by country, but I just want to have an idea to search in the correct direction)


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Anubias said:


> Hello,
> 
> I heard that CO2 obtained from an industrial area (welding workshops, etc) might have different constituents and not be used to fertilize the aquatic plants. Instead, CO2 used by bakeries is much more suitable for plant fertilizing. Do you have any idea that it is true? If you don't have an aquarium shop around you from which you can pick the convenient type of CO2 easily (like me), where do you prefer obtaining refill for your CO2 bottles from? (I know that the local markets' supply might differ country by country, but I just want to have an idea to search in the correct direction)


Same CO2 from the same distributor. I've used CO2 from welding shop for years without issues. It's also a lot cheaper at welding shops...about $7 to refill a 5 lbs bottle.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

From what I understand there is a differance in food grade and industrail grade C02, however some will disagree. 

I get my C02 canisters refilled at a company that supply resturants, they have the food grade C02.


----------



## Milkdud (Jan 21, 2007)

Welding grade is fine. Home brewers use it all the time.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

trenac said:


> From what I understand there is a differance in food grade and industrail grade C02, however some will disagree.
> 
> I get my C02 canisters refilled at a company that supply resturants, they have the food grade C02.


Food grade CO2 storage requires all stainless steel fittings for plumbing. The actual liquid CO2 obtained from the distributor is the same...food or welding.

Per another post, if it's safe for beer drinkers, then it's good enough for fish/plant.


----------



## tutquarium (May 27, 2005)

Many thanks to all who comment. I have already filled the bottle today from an industrial supplier and reinstalled in place.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

trenac said:


> I get my C02 canisters refilled at a company that supply resturants, they have the food grade C02.


Hi Trena

Where do you go to get yours refilled? Is it in Greensboro?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not sure what is considered food grade, but coca cola uses brass regulators for their beverage systems, as do the local beer vendors. I am under the impression that there exists two grades of co2, regular and medical. Medical grade co2 is 99.999 percent pure while the other is only 99.99 percent pure.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Left C said:


> Hi Trena
> 
> Where do you go to get yours refilled? Is it in Greensboro?


At Carolina Carbonics in Greensboro. It is right by the coliseum, off Lee st.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Trena.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I fill mine at a LFS so I use what they use which is I don't know.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I fill mine at a LFS so I use what they use which is I don't know.


----------

